# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Golden Poison Frogs (Phyllobates terribilis) wreck home, destroy marriage

## Frog News

*Frog Forum News Center, Ohio, USA, June 26th 2011: Golden Poison Frogs (Phyllobates terribilis) wreck home, destroy marriage*

In startling news today, a group of Golden Poison Frogs, _Phyllobates terribilis_, have led to the divorce of an otherwise happily married couple of human beings.  The frogs, originally from the western rainforest of Colombia, consistently called in their loud, raucous voices every day of the year.  The startling footage presented below was given as evidence by the woman as grounds for divorce from her husband:

YouTube - &#x202a;Golden Poison Frogs calling&#x202c;&rlm;

The man was quoted as saying "But they only call during the day time, what's the big deal?".  The woman was unavailable for direct comment, but in a statement released through her divorce attorney she stated that "Sure they only call during the day time, but I like to sleep in past 11 am on a weekend, so it was either the frogs or me."

----------


## GreenTreeFrog14

lol look at all the females he's getting

----------


## John Clare

> lol look at all the females he's getting


I've 3 males and that guy is the player - the 2 girls ignore the other 2 males almost.

----------


## GreenTreeFrog14

thats nice lol,I wish I can get some darts but what Iam aiming for right now is a 50 gallon or bigger viverium with a semi-aqutic set up with newts,but in my local petstore and in the petstore that I work in they dont sell dart's,I have to go upstate to the reptile expo in whiteplains to see darts,maybe one day when i have more room i can get a 10 or 20 gallon and some darts.

----------


## Grrrit

That's something. I'm waiting to see a frogger on that animal hoarder tv show lol

----------

